# [SOLVED] Udev & mouse

## yellowhat

Hi all.

I have a little problem with my mouse (Logitech MX900), I am using xorg-server-1.8.2rc2 without hal, xf86-input-evdev, no xorg.conf, but I have to use udev-157 because with 158,159,160, mouse doesn't work.

It I use udev-158/159/160 it boot normaly but mouse doesn't move from center position, If I downgrade to 157 mouse works. I have tried to remerge xorg-server evdev, but nothing. 

Xorg.log

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    37.818] 

X.Org X Server 1.8.1.902 (1.8.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2010-06-21

[    37.830] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    37.834] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-rc4 x86_64 Gentoo

[    37.839] Current Operating System: Linux yellowhat 2.6.35-rc4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 5 23:37:07 CEST 2010 x86_64

[    37.843] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo-2.6.35 ro root=802

[    37.847] Build Date: 09 July 2010  08:13:20PM

[    37.851]  

[    37.856] Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

[    37.860]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    37.868] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    37.882] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 12 22:49:07 2010

[    37.908] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    37.930] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    37.930] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    37.930] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    37.930] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    37.930] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    37.930] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    37.930] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    37.930] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    37.931]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    37.936] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

[    37.936]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    37.936]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

[    37.936] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    37.936]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    37.936] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    37.936]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    37.936] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    37.936]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    37.936] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    37.936]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    37.936] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    37.936] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    37.936] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    37.936] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c62a0

[    37.936] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    37.936]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    37.936]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[    37.936]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[    37.936]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[    37.961] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68b8:1002:e147 ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf3fe0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    37.961] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    37.976] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    37.982] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.982]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    37.982]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    37.982]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    37.982] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    37.982] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    37.982] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    37.983] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.983]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    37.983]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    37.983]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    37.983] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    37.983] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    38.009] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    38.029] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.029]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.029]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    38.029] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    38.029] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    38.030] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    38.030] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    38.031] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.031]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.13.0

[    38.031]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.031]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    38.031] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    38.031] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    38.031] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    38.044] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.045]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.045]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    38.045] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    38.045] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    38.045] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    38.052] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.052]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.2.0

[    38.052]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    38.052] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    38.052] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    38.052] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    38.052] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    38.052] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    38.052] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    38.082] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    38.089] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.089]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 6.13.99

[    38.089]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    38.089]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    38.089] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    38.090] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    38.108] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.108]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 6.13.99

[    38.108]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    38.108]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    38.114] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    38.123] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    38.123] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    38.123] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    38.127] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    38.129] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    38.129] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    38.129] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    38.133] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,

   CEDAR

[    38.141] (--) using VT number 7

[    38.161] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

[    38.161] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    38.162] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    38.162] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    38.162] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    38.162] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    38.162] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    38.162] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    38.162] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" (ChipID = 0x68b8)

[    38.162] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[    38.162] (WW) RADEON(0): Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700

[    38.162] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[    38.162] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    38.163] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    38.163] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[    38.163] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    38.163] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    38.163] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    38.163] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[    38.167] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[    38.171] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    38.185] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[    38.241] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

[    38.245] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    38.257] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    38.271] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-1

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 5603  Serial#: 60823

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 46

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.267 greenY: 0.630

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.079   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[    38.327] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 75  vid: 20353

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 75  vid: 3969

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1400  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 16528

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): #7: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  490 x 320 mm

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 05884C7B60823

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: PL2202W

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd035697ed0000

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    2e110103803120782a9510a65444a125

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    145054bfef80714f81808140814f810f

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    95009040b30021399030621a274068b0

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    3600ea401100001c000000ff00303538

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    38344337423630383233000000fd0037

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    4b1e5011000a202020202020000000fc

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0):    00504c32323032570a20202020200067

[    38.328] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-1

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.2 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x74.9  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 connected

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using initial mode 1680x1050

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3f8d4000

[    38.329] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    38.338] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    38.338] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    38.338] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    38.339] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    38.345] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.345]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.346]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    38.346] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    38.346] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    38.346] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    38.346] (II) RADEON(0): GPU accel disabled or not working, using shadowfb for KMS

[    38.346] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    38.346] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    38.346] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    38.351] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.351]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.1.0

[    38.351]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    38.351] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    38.353] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 7392K

[    38.353] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 930456K

[    38.355] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    38.355] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

[    38.355] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

[    38.355] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    38.355] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    38.355] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    38.355] (--) RandR disabled

[    38.355] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    38.355] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    38.355] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    38.355] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    38.356] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    38.373] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    38.373] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    38.797] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    38.797] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    38.807] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

[    39.186] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    39.186] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.186] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    39.187] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    39.197] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    39.197]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 2.4.0

[    39.197]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    39.197]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    39.197] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    39.197] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    39.201] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    39.201] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.201] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.201] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.201] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    39.201] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    39.280] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    39.280] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.280] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    39.280] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    39.284] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    39.284] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.284] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.284] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.284] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    39.284] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    39.298] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event3)

[    39.298] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    39.298] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    39.298] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    39.302] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    39.302] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    39.302] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[    39.302] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    39.302] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    39.302] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    39.302] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    39.302] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)

[    39.302] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    39.302] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    39.302] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    39.302] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    39.302] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    39.303] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    39.303] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    39.310] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    39.310] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.310] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    39.310] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    39.314] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    39.314] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.314] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.314] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.314] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    39.314] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    41.161] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22019

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    41.170] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.1 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    41.171] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22019

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.1 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    41.255] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22019

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    41.361] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.1 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    41.362] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)
```

ThanksLast edited by yellowhat on Wed Oct 26, 2011 9:01 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## BradN

Hmm, that is strange because the log says that your mouse is identified and added as an input device.

I can't think of many suggestions for fixing that, but you could try X -configure to generate a xorg.conf and try using that (maybe autodetection isn't completely working without HAL?)

I would also recommend reporting a bug with udev for your mouse, since it will become harder in the future to keep using an old version of udev.  I would try testing it with gpm or something besides X just to verify it's a problem with udev and not some interaction with it and xorg.

----------

## PaulBredbury

You probably have a similar issue to me, with my wireless Logitech nano mouse.

The mouse, and the USB wireless dongle, get (for you) event3 and event4.

Here's the problem: It seems to be impossible to get udev to tell the mouse and the dongle apart. So, for me, the event *number* for the mouse can change, depending on whether I do a cold boot or warm reboot! I've also had the event number change just by upgrading xorg, and by upgrading the kernel.

```
$ udevadm info -a --name /dev/input/event7 > ev7.txt

$ udevadm info -a --name /dev/input/event8 > ev8.txt

$ diff -u ev7.txt ev8.txt 

--- ev7.txt   2010-07-13 05:02:21.000000000 +0700

+++ ev8.txt   2010-07-13 05:02:56.000000000 +0700

@@ -5,31 +5,31 @@

 A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device

 and the attributes from one single parent device.

 

-  looking at device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input7/event7':

-    KERNEL=="event7"

+  looking at device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.1/input/input8/event8':

+    KERNEL=="event8"

     SUBSYSTEM=="input"

     DRIVER==""

 

-  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input7':

-    KERNELS=="input7"

+  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.1/input/input8':

+    KERNELS=="input8"

     SUBSYSTEMS=="input"

     DRIVERS==""

     ATTRS{name}=="Logitech USB Receiver"

-    ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0"

+    ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input1"

     ATTRS{uniq}==""

-    ATTRS{modalias}=="input:b0003v046DpC526e0111-e0,1,2,4,k110,111,112,113,114,115,116,117,118,119,11A,11B,11C,11D,11E,11F,r0,1,6,8,am4,lsfw"

+    ATTRS{modalias}=="input:b0003v046DpC526e0111-e0,1,2,3,4,k71,72,73,77,80,82,83,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8E,90,96,98,9B,9C,9E,9F,A1,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AB,AC,AD,AE,B1,B2,B5,B6,CE,CF,D0,D1,D2,D5,D8,D9,DB,DF,E2,E7,E8,E9,EA,EB,100,162,166,16A,16E,178,179,17A,17B,17C,17D,17F,180,181,182,185,18C,18D,192,193,195,1A0,1A1,1A2,1A3,1A4,1A5,1A6,1A7,1A8,1A9,1AA,1AB,1AC,1AD,1AE,1B0,1B1,1B7,r6,a20,m4,lsfw"

 

-  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0':

-    KERNELS=="6-1:1.0"

+  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.1':

+    KERNELS=="6-1:1.1"

     SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

     DRIVERS=="usbhid"

-    ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00"

+    ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01"

     ATTRS{bAlternateSetting}==" 0"

     ATTRS{bNumEndpoints}=="01"

     ATTRS{bInterfaceClass}=="03"

-    ATTRS{bInterfaceSubClass}=="01"

-    ATTRS{bInterfaceProtocol}=="02"

-    ATTRS{modalias}=="usb:v046DpC526d0500dc00dsc00dp00ic03isc01ip02"

+    ATTRS{bInterfaceSubClass}=="00"

+    ATTRS{bInterfaceProtocol}=="00"

+    ATTRS{modalias}=="usb:v046DpC526d0500dc00dsc00dp00ic03isc00ip00"

     ATTRS{supports_autosuspend}=="1"

 

   looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1':

@@ -41,7 +41,7 @@

     ATTRS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

     ATTRS{bmAttributes}=="a0"

     ATTRS{bMaxPower}==" 98mA"

-    ATTRS{urbnum}=="2974752"

+    ATTRS{urbnum}=="2974787"

     ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d"

     ATTRS{idProduct}=="c526"

     ATTRS{bcdDevice}=="0500"

```

So, check the real number, using e.g.:

cat /dev/input/event7

And then moving the mouse.

----------

## dmpogo

I just got the same problem today with Logitech MX500, evdev driver without hal.    mouse is identified by X, it is in usb tree, 

/dev/input/event2 seems correct, but does not move from the center.  It used to work last week.

Currently I reverted back to "mouse" driver, under which it works just fine, and searching what did I have changed, if anything, since last week.

My udev is 149 and I use nvidia drivers.

Actually, one thing I changed was to force nvidia to use MSI interrupts.  I though I check today with then disabled back, but I have to investigate tomorrow in more detail.

----------

## yellowhat

Nothing to do with this xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Iiyama 2202VS" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Logitech MX900" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "ddc"

   Load "dri"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "GLcore"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option   "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail"   "true"

   Option   "IgnoreABI"      "on"

   Option   "AIGLX"         "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Logitech MX900"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "CorePointer"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option "Buttons" "10"

   Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

   Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00_13.3-2.1/input0"

   Option "Resolution" "800"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Iiiyama 2202VS"

   VendorName   "IVM"

   ModelName    "PL2202W"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Sapphire ATI HD 5770"

        Driver          "ati"

   VendorName   "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "R800 [Radeon HD 5770]"

   Card      "ATI HD 5770"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DynamicPM"      "on"

   Option      "ClockGating"      "on"

   Option      "AccelMethod"      "EXA"

   Option      "DMAForXv"      "on"

   Option      "AccelDFS"      "true"

   Option      "ColorTiling"      "on"

   Option      "DRI"         "on"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Iiyama 2202VS"

   Device     "Sapphire ATI HD 5770"

   Monitor    "Iiiyama 2202VS"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite" "true"

   Option      "DAMAGE" "true"

   Option      "RENDER" "true"

EndSection
```

This is Xorg.log of this xorg.conf

```
[    27.662] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    27.695] 

X.Org X Server 1.8.1.902 (1.8.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2010-06-21

[    27.707] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    27.711] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-rc4 x86_64 Gentoo

[    27.715] Current Operating System: Linux yellowhat 2.6.35-rc4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 5 23:37:07 CEST 2010 x86_64

[    27.720] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo-2.6.35 ro root=802

[    27.724] Build Date: 09 July 2010  08:13:20PM

[    27.728]  

[    27.733] Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

[    27.737]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    27.745] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    27.759] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 13 08:17:12 2010

[    27.781] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    27.785] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    27.808] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    27.808] (**) |-->Screen "Iiyama 2202VS" (0)

[    27.808] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Iiiyama 2202VS"

[    27.808] (**) |   |-->Device "Sapphire ATI HD 5770"

[    27.808] (**) |-->Input Device "Logitech MX900"

[    27.808] (**) |-->Input Device "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless"

[    27.808] (**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

[    27.808] (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

[    27.808] (**) Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

[    27.808] (**) Ignoring ABI Version

[    27.808] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    27.808] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    27.809] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

[    27.809]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.809] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

[    27.809]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.830] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc" does not exist.

[    27.830]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF".

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF").

[    27.836] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

[    27.836] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    27.836]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    27.836] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript

[    27.837] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    27.837] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    27.837] (**) Extension "DAMAGE" is enabled

[    27.837] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

[    27.837] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c62a0

[    27.837] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    27.837]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    27.837]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[    27.837]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[    27.837]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[    27.862] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68b8:1002:e147 ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf3fe0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    27.862] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    27.862] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    27.862] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    27.862] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[    27.862] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    27.862] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    27.862] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    27.870] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    27.877] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.877]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.877]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    27.877]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    27.877] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    27.877] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    27.877] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    27.877] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    27.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    27.905] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.905]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.905]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    27.905] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    27.905] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    27.905] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    27.912] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.912]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.913]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    27.913]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    27.913] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    27.913] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    27.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    27.947] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.948]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.948]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    27.948] (**) AIGLX enabled

[    27.948] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    27.948] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    27.949] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    27.957] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.957]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.957]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    27.957] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    27.961] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    27.965] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.965]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.1.0

[    27.965]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    27.965] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    27.965] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    27.966] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.966]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.13.0

[    27.966]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    27.966]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    27.966] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    27.966] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    27.966] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    27.971] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.971]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.2.0

[    27.971]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    27.971] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    27.971] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    27.984] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    27.990] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.990]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 6.13.99

[    27.990]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    27.990]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    27.990] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    27.990] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    28.009] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.009]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 6.13.99

[    28.009]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    28.009]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    28.015] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.031] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    28.036] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.036]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 2.4.0

[    28.036]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    28.036]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    28.036] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,

   CEDAR

[    28.042] (--) using VT number 7

[    28.062] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

[    28.062] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    28.063] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    28.063] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    28.063] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    28.063] (**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

[    28.063] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "true"

[    28.063] (**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "on"

[    28.063] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

[    28.063] (**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "on"

[    28.063] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    28.063] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    28.063] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" (ChipID = 0x68b8)

[    28.064] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[    28.064] (WW) RADEON(0): Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700

[    28.064] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[    28.064] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    28.064] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    28.064] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[    28.064] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    28.064] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    28.064] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    28.064] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[    28.068] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 using monitor section Iiiyama 2202VS

[    28.072] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    28.086] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[    28.142] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

[    28.146] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    28.150] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    28.164] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-1

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 5603  Serial#: 60823

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 46

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.267 greenY: 0.630

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.079   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    28.220] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 75  vid: 20353

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 75  vid: 3969

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1400  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 16528

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): #7: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  490 x 320 mm

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 05884C7B60823

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: PL2202W

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd035697ed0000

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    2e110103803120782a9510a65444a125

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    145054bfef80714f81808140814f810f

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    95009040b30021399030621a274068b0

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    3600ea401100001c000000ff00303538

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    38344337423630383233000000fd0037

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    4b1e5011000a202020202020000000fc

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0):    00504c32323032570a20202020200067

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-1

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    28.221] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.2 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x74.9  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 connected

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using initial mode 1680x1050

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3f8d4000

[    28.222] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    28.233] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    28.233] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    28.233] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    28.233] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    28.235] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.235]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.235]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    28.235] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    28.235] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    28.235] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    28.235] (II) RADEON(0): GPU accel disabled or not working, using shadowfb for KMS

[    28.235] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    28.235] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    28.235] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    28.246] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.246]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.1.0

[    28.246]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    28.246] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    28.247] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 7392K

[    28.247] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 930456K

[    28.257] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    28.257] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

[    28.257] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

[    28.257] (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    28.257] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    28.258] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    28.258] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicPM" is not used

[    28.258] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "ClockGating" is not used

[    28.258] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "DMAForXv" is not used

[    28.258] (--) RandR disabled

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    28.258] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    28.276] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    28.276] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    28.703] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    28.703] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    28.713] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

[    29.081] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[    29.081] (**) Logitech MX900: always reports core events

[    29.081] (**) Logitech MX900: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

[    29.083] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[    29.087] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    29.087] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech MX900"

[    29.087] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    29.087] (**) Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless: always reports core events

[    29.087] (EE) Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless: No device specified.

[    29.087] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    29.087] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless"

[    29.109] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    29.109] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.109] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    29.109] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    29.114] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    29.114] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.114] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    29.114] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.114] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.114] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.192] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    29.192] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.192] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    29.192] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    29.196] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    29.196] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.196] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    29.196] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.196] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.196] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.209] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event3)

[    29.209] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    29.209] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    29.209] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    29.214] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    29.214] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    29.214] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[    29.214] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    29.214] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    29.214] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    29.214] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    29.214] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)

[    29.214] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    29.214] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    29.214] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    29.214] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    29.214] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    29.215] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    29.215] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    29.222] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    29.222] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.222] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    29.222] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    29.226] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    29.226] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.226] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    29.226] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.226] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.226] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    31.171] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22019

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.1 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    31.185] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    31.268] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22019

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.1 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    31.269] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22019

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    31.364] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync (75.1 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    31.365] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)
```

----------

## yellowhat

```
cd /dev/input

cat event0 ## nothing

cat event1 ## nothing

cat event2 ## something If I press keyboard

cat event3 ## something If I move mouse

cat mice    ## something If I move mouse

cat mouse0 ## something If I move mouse
```

----------

## BradN

Try changing your mouse driver in xorg.conf from evdev to mouse.  I think this is what dmpogo says he had to do to make it work.

----------

## yellowhat

Tried changing evdev to mouse. Doesn't work

Upgrade to 2.6.35-rc5. Doesn't work

----------

## yellowhat

I think that can be a xorg-server problem, perhaps 1.8.2 final can help

----------

## VoidMage

Lets try to concentrate on udev first (if you actually did check, the change

happened in 157->158).

What are the changes in  'ls -l /dev/input/' between those two ?

----------

## yellowhat

Udev-157

```
ls -l /dev/input/

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     80 13 lug  2010 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    100 13 lug  2010 by-path

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 13 lug  2010 event0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 13 lug  2010 event1

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 66 13 lug  2010 event2

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 67 13 lug  2010 event3

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 63 13 lug  2010 mice

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 13 lug  2010 mouse0

```

----------

## yellowhat

Udev-158

```
totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     80 13 lug  2010 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    100 13 lug  2010 by-path

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 13 lug  2010 event0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 13 lug  2010 event1

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 66 13 lug  2010 event2

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 67 13 lug  2010 event3

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 63 13 lug  2010 mice

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 13 lug  2010 mouse0
```

----------

## idella4

yeloowhat.  I had a mouse driver issue many months ago.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-803567-highlight-mouse.html

It's quit long and contains a series of issues.  Be patient, go through it, and I'm pretty sure it will lead to the solution.

----------

## VoidMage

OK, no luck here.

Does the output of 'udevadm monitor --subsystem-match=input' on plugging/unplugging mouse

differ significantly between those two versions ?

----------

## yellowhat

Udev-157

```
udevadm monitor --subsystem-match=input

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[1279044651.927245] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/mouse0 (input)

UDEV  [1279044651.928693] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/mouse0 (input)

KERNEL[1279044651.930010] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/event3 (input)

KERNEL[1279044651.937972] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3 (input)

UDEV  [1279044651.938070] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/event3 (input)

UDEV  [1279044651.938368] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3 (input)

KERNEL[1279044654.524664] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4 (input)

KERNEL[1279044654.524998] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/mouse0 (input)

KERNEL[1279044654.525042] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/event3 (input)

UDEV  [1279044654.549380] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4 (input)

UDEV  [1279044654.582665] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/mouse0 (input)

UDEV  [1279044654.586367] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/event3 (inp
```

ut)

----------

## yellowhat

Udev-158

```
monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[1279045090.749786] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/mouse0 (input)

UDEV  [1279045090.751118] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/mouse0 (input)

KERNEL[1279045090.751773] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/event3 (input)

UDEV  [1279045090.752528] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3/event3 (input)

KERNEL[1279045090.763198] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3 (input)

UDEV  [1279045090.763605] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input3 (input)

KERNEL[1279045094.541217] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4 (input)

KERNEL[1279045094.541251] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/mouse0 (input)

KERNEL[1279045094.541909] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/event3 (input)

UDEV  [1279045094.564274] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4 (input)

UDEV  [1279045094.578809] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/mouse0 (input)

UDEV  [1279045094.593798] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-1/5-1.1/5-1.1:1.0/input/input4/event3 (input)
```

But I get a strange behavior: If I unplug my mouse and plugged in, after few seconds mouse works but when I reboot I have to unplug and replug.

----------

## VoidMage

Did the last part meant: it works with >157, but I need to unplug/replug before it does ?

----------

## yellowhat

it works with >157, but I need to unplug/replug before it does?

Yes

----------

## ashtophet

I have a similar (better, same) problem: if udev > 157, I need to plug / unplug the dongle (logitech diNovo keyboard && MX revolution mouse) to get it to work. Currently I don't fire up X, so it cannot be xorg related.

If I build udev with -extras, everything seems* to be working as expected.

Some commits seem related [1] . If I find the time during next days I'll do a git bisect to find the offending commit.

-------------

[1] http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/160

* I didn't reboot the computer. Just /etc/init.d/udev restart (when I did it with udev && +extras I had to unplug-plug again).

----------

## yellowhat

Udev -extras works very good but I get:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-145[extras]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/udev-160 (Change USE: +extras)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@preserved-rebuild" [argument])

```

----------

## idella4

yellowhat,

that's easy.  there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy means the cited use flag is not present in your make.conf

(Change USE: +extras) 

sys-fs/udev-160 demands USE: +extras

```

gentoo64 / # emerge -pv udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-158 [150] USE="extras (-selinux) -test (-devfs-compat%*)" 526 kB

```

My portage is not quite updated.  However, nano /etc/make.conf  and add ensure 'extras; is present in USE.  

yes, it wants both -extras and extras.  Must be some other package required -extras.

If it's not too late, Just downgrade udev back to one that just works.  That will last a long time anyway.

Otherwise,

```

gentoo64 / # emerge --search xf86-input-evdev

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xf86-input-evdev ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.3.2

      Size of files: 299 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       MIT

```

Did you also upgrade this?

----------

## VoidMage

I'd say somebody's seeing things (with that '-extras').

libudev and libgudev-1.0 are just for queries.

The funny thing is that there are very few changes between 157 and 158,

most of those are removal of some compatibility rules, Gentoo used.

It works fine for me, though I've got only a ps2 mouse.

----------

## dmpogo

Interesting, that's one thing that I did as well - rebuild udev with extras flag on July 7th !  (my problem is with the office computer which I have not seen until Monday 12th when I came to see that mouse does not work, I did upgrade over ssh)

----------

## ashtophet

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Udev -extras works very good but I get:
> 
> ```
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

If you want to build gnome-base/gvfs with udev support, as you seem to, you'll have to enable the 'extras' use flag for sys-fs/udev (just give it a less to gvfs ebuild). Anyway, of course, disabling 'extras' is a workaround not the solution.

----------

## yellowhat

Adding "extras" useflag in /etc/make.conf and "-extras" useflag for udev in /etc/portage/package.use, changed nothing, infact I get:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-145[extras]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/udev-160 (Change USE: +extras)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.3" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.30.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3" [installed])

(dependency required by "www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.6" [installed])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

```
*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0

      Size of files: 299 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       MIT

```

----------

## yellowhat

So I will stay with udev-157 and wait for a new release

----------

## ashtophet

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Adding "extras" useflag in /etc/make.conf and "-extras" useflag for udev in /etc/portage/package.use, changed nothing, infact I get:
> 
> ```
> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-145[extras]".
> 
> ...

 

Just to clarify,emerge is just telling you that if you build gnome-base/gvfs with 'udev' use flag you'll need to install sys-fs/udev compiled with +extras (and gvfs is a dependency for libgnome, which is for libgnomeui, etc.). To "avoid" that problem, if you want to, just add gnome-base/gvfs -udev to your relevant config file.

On the other hand, as far as I can see, xf86-input-evdev is irrelevant to the problem reported as it is caused by udev.

Maybe it's time to open a bug report? (I was hoping to be able to test upstream vanilla, git bisecting from 157 on, and then report... but I'm afraid I won't be able to do it in a few days...)

----------

## yellowhat

 *Quote:*   

> Just to clarify,emerge is just telling you that if you build gnome-base/gvfs with 'udev' use flag you'll need to install sys-fs/udev compiled with +extras (and gvfs is a dependency for libgnome, which is for libgnomeui, etc.). To "avoid" that problem, if you want to, just add gnome-base/gvfs -udev to your relevant config file.

 

Ok I know this. But If I use gnome-base/gvfs -udev, can I have any problems? If it default is +udev

At the moment automount doesn't work infact some time ago I opened a new bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321971

----------

## yellowhat

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe it's time to open a bug report? (I was hoping to be able to test upstream vanilla, git bisecting from 157 on, and then report... but I'm afraid I won't be able to do it in a few days...)

 

No problem I can wait

----------

## ashtophet

The offending git commit is "ba854cf8c32a85e9415debdb8d2a7292ddb3c452" [1].

Submitted a bug[2]. Please send comments and logs there.

-------------

[1] http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commit;h=ba854cf8c32a85e9415debdb8d2a7292ddb3c452

[2] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328405

----------

## BradN

Thanks for doing the bisection test, it's hard to have people to do that themselves.

----------

## VoidMage

Frankly, it's more lack of will than any real difficulty.

In case of udev, there's also a chance of rendering your system unbootable

in case of a bad commit (and those happen).

----------

## ashtophet

Fixed upstream with today's git commit a466c239a98045767c3aa7dfbf95306f36b9bf48 .

----------

## bus_drivr

From my xorg.conf

#Commented out these have support thru evdev

#and thier individual drivers

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse0"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

using udev-160 and 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.2  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

Until I commented those sections everything went dead- keybd and mouse 

also on openrc and baselayout-2 

hald is installed in case something needs it but it is never started. May unmerge it altogether soon 

These events appear to me to be set in 

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

----------

## devsk

I am having an issue with my mouse as well. When the system boots for the first time, my mouse is "inactive" i.e. I can't click anything, no context menu, my mouse shortcuts don't work etc. But if I do /etc/init.d/xdm restart, it starts working. The difference between old xorg log and new one (second iteration which works), is:

```

[   168.529] (II) Power Button: Close

[   168.529] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   168.545] (II) Power Button: Close

[   168.545] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   168.561] (II) UVC Camera (046d:0991): Close

[   168.561] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   168.581] (II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Close

[   168.581] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   168.596] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[   168.596] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

Why would X unload evdev for the first time, and then when restarted won't do the same thing?

hald is not on default level. Nothing seems to depend on it. xorg is built without hal.

----------

## dmpogo

Interesting, I had that couple of times with my mouse (my keyboard is on 'kbd' and PS/2 one), but then it disappeared and I did not investigate. I even switched for a couple of days to 'mouse'.

It actually happened before recent upgrade of evdev.

----------

## yellowhat

Seems to be solved with udev-162

----------

## yellowhat

Interesting news:

Until vanilla-sources-2.6.36-rc4 and udev-162 worked fine with my mouse, from 2.6.36-rc5 I have to downgrade to udev-157. For version >157 mouse stop at the centre of the monitor without moving.

----------

## yellowhat

Nothing with 2.6.36-rc8 and udev-163.

----------

## yellowhat

I continue to get same problem with 3.1.0 and sys-fs/udev-171-r2: on every boot I have to unplug and replug the mouse receiver to have the mouse working.

I have noted that opening a terminal before I unplug I get this 2 lines:

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c705 Logitech, Inc. MX900 Bluetooth Wireless Hub (C-UJ16A)

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c707 Logitech, Inc. Bluetooth wireless hub

```

So it is well recognized but doesn't work, when I unplug and replug I have only a line:

```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c705 Logitech, Inc. MX900 Bluetooth Wireless Hub (C-UJ16A)

```

Another thing is that: if I run after unplug-replug:

```
hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

```

So the mouse receiver is not recognized properly

Could you give some info regarding kernel config?

Also I tried to run /etc/init.d/bluetooth start but neither gnome-bluetooth nor "hcitool scan" recognise a bluetooth adapter.

Any ideas?

----------

## yellowhat

Solved adding my user to uucp group and configuring mouse with gnome-bluetooth

----------

